
Mac OS X version of AutoCAD due out in October - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/08/30/mac_os_x_version_of_autocad_due_out_in_october.html
======
lotusleaf1987
Great news. I haven't used AutoCAD since my high school drafting class, but
this will be fun to play around with. Even more so once some _more_ affordable
3D printers become available.

